# My new 1941 schwinn dx. Need truss rod help.



## schwinning (Jul 28, 2013)

My new 1941 schwinn dx. Badge says Packard. Need truss rod help. Picked this up yesterday and I believe it needs truss rods to be complete. What type of rods would I need? I assume they will be hard to find.... Here are some pictures of the bike. Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## daved66 (Jul 28, 2013)

great bike.  my 1941 Packard does have truss rods.  odd that bike is missing them, looks
well cared for.   enjoy it


----------



## schwinning (Jul 28, 2013)

daved66 said:


> great bike.  my 1941 Packard does have truss rods.  odd that bike is missing them, looks
> well cared for.   enjoy it




Thanks Dave. The bike is awesome.


----------



## REC (Jul 28, 2013)

Does the fender have reliefs for the truss rods?

I don't know for sure, but think the ones with the triangle shaped upper retainer would work.

I have not had one of these pre-war ones, so I may be way off here. I like the bike, black and white is one of my favorite combinations on these.

REC


----------



## mruiz (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah ! Nice Bike for the Collection.
 Mitch


----------



## schwinning (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Mitch

Hey Rec,
 the fender does not have  reliefs for the truss rods?


----------



## jrassett (Jul 28, 2013)

wow sweet!! great lookin paint too


----------



## daved66 (Jul 28, 2013)

love the lock on it~


----------



## REC (Jul 28, 2013)

schwinning said:


> Thanks Mitch
> 
> Hey Rec,
> the fender does not have  reliefs for the truss rods?




Curious if the guys that have the ones with the rods may be able to answer.. If there were no reliefs, I wonder if it had trusses to begin with. Is the headset top nut flush with the race? It just seems like (and after looking at the pictures) it may not have been equipped with them to begin with. 

Whatever the case, it is certainly a nice example. When I started posting this moning, the visible photo was the third one, the ones there now are far better to make an assumption on. I really like this one.

REC


----------



## daved66 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have 2  1941 dx bikes, neither have dimples in the fenders for truss rods.  Rods clear the
fender by 1/4" each side.


----------



## REC (Jul 28, 2013)

OK,
I see. There is one on the "for sale" section now. Looks like the "Mickey Mouse" attachment for the trusses, and yeah they do stand out a bit. 

Pre-war education in progress!

REC


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 28, 2013)

Pre war usually uses the "Mickey mouse" styles because they actually clear the fenders. But the triangle style lock nut are closer to the fender and require the fender indent.  I personally like the M mouse look , especially pre war.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 28, 2013)

*1940 Packard DX Truss Rods*

Hi Schwinning,
 Here are some pictures of my 1940 Schwinn Packard DX. Mine has the truss rods,
yours should probably be the same, but I'm not a Schwinn expert.
At lease the photos will give you  an Idea of what they look like...................Wayne


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 28, 2013)

*Sweet!*

Beautiful Dx, can't wait to get started on my 39. Dx's had narrower fenders than others "unless it was a springer" so no need for indentions. No truss fork, so no worries, good luck on your truss rods. Dx


----------



## schwinning (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. on the truss rods. I'm super happy with the bike.  
I will post more pictures when I get some rods.

Thanks for the pictures, they helped.


----------



## schwinning (Aug 3, 2013)

*Got my truss rods *

some pictures of my dx with the rods.


----------

